# Fats/oils



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi HeatherYour excellent on-line resources say that fats & oils are bad for IBS. I have IBD & find this is totally right so have switched to your eating plan & it really does help. I wondered where fish oil capsules (omega 3 oil) & flax oil fit in?? They're said to be good for inflammatory conditions but as they're oily won't they cause colon contractions?Some mornings I use the bathroom & think I've finished but have to rush back say 10-15 mins later. This can go on for about 45 mins some days. There's no pain or D. Could it be caused by the oils? Before I gave up eating tahini, nuts & dark chocolate the problem was worse.Any info'd be great.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hello there - Yes, you're right, the fish oil capsules and flax oil can both cause problems for IBS, because they are fats, and thus powerful GI tract stimulants. They are very healthy overall, so you can definitely include them in your diet, but consider them triggers. So, don't have them on an empty stomach, first thing in the morning, in large quantities, or without soluble fiber. The best idea is to take just 1 capsule right smack in the middle of a low fat, high soluble fiber meal. For the flax oil, drizzle a bit over a high soluble fiber food like rice or pasta or even oatmeal. It's also very tasty over some steamed veggies (which you should also have with some soluble fiber). You might even want to make sure you have a soluble fiber supplement (like Citrucel or Fibercon) before you have a meal with the added oils. Even though a low fat diet is important for IBS, it's equally important to not go fat free - the essential fatty acids in things like fish oil, flax, avocado, nuts, etc. are really crucial for overall health. You may have to just have them in small quantities, and with otherwise low fat meals, but you should be able to carefully include them in your diet. If you do feel like you're cycling into attacks you can back off the oils for several days or a week or so, then add them back in gradually once you've stabilized. You might also try having a helpful herbal tea (like peppermint, anise, fennel, or chamomile) with meals including the oils. They are all anti-spasmodics and will help keep your colon calm.Best,Heather


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi HeatherThanks SO much for your response...I really appreciate it & will follow the advice.


----------

